# rine stones???



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

Any of you guys have experience with rinestones...

Like how to press them? Do they last?

I got some rinestone designes from pro world, but dont know how to apply them to the shirt


they are on a white plastic sheet with a clear plastic sheet on top of them. 
it looks like the clear sheet is sticky and that is how the little stones are sticking to the papaer...


Help.


LORENA


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

lorena said:


> Any of you guys have experience with rinestones...
> 
> Like how to press them? Do they last?
> 
> ...


I haven't tried the ones from ProWorld, but I got some from Dowling Graphics that were pretty easy to apply. They came with temperature and press time instructions though. 

I would check with ProWorld to see what the recommended press times are for their rhinestone transfers. They usually have the instructions on the online catalog page where the design in featured.

Lots of tips and experience with rhinestones posted here.


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

lorena said:


> Any of you guys have experience with rinestones...
> 
> Like how to press them? Do they last?
> 
> ...


You can find what you want to know at youtube


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

This is on the Proworld site.
*Rhinestone*



Set temperature at 327 degrees Fahrenheit.
Set pressure at medium to heavy.
Remove the white plastic backing from the transfer.
Place the transfer face up on the fabric.
Press for 13 seconds.
Let cool for several minutes and peel off the plastic very slowly.
Press again directly on the design for 5 seconds.


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

lorena said:


> Any of you guys have experience with rinestones...
> 
> Like how to press them? Do they last?
> 
> ...


You can try to apply them with your iron . Set it to highest temp would be fine


----------

